# Orbea MX 24 team



## primooz (May 20, 2010)

Orbea is offering very nice 24' bike but could not find any specs. From picture seems very light ...

Can anybody give more info
- weight?
- specs?
- anything to upgrade?

Price here in Europe is 400-450 EUR


----------



## neninja (Jul 11, 2010)

I've got one arriving for my son in a couple of weeks.

From what I've found out the MX24 Team weighs 9.9kg which is very light for any kids bike.

Specs
Frame ORBEA MX ALU 24"
Fork ORBEA ALU 24"
Crankset ALUMINIUM 32T
Headset SEMIINTEGRATED 1 1/8
Handlebar ORBEA OC-I FLAT
Stem ORBEA OC-I
Shifters SHIMANO DEORE
Brakes ALU V-BRAKE
Rear derailleur SHIMANO DEORE
Chain SHIMANO HG54
Rear cogs SHIMANO HG62 11-36 10S
Wheels ORBEA 24"
Pedals VP 570
Seat post ORBEA OC-I
Saddle ORBEA MX 24

So it has a single 32 front chain ring with bash guard combined with a wide range 11-36 SLX cassette and 10 speed Deore rear shifter/mech. That's about the best spec I've seen on any kids bike drive chain apart from the Genesis Core 24".


----------



## gmather (May 29, 2012)

neninja said:


> I've got one arriving for my son in a couple of weeks.
> 
> From what I've found out the MX24 Team weighs 9.9kg which is very light for any kids bike.
> 
> ...


Did you get the bike and if so how is the quality and what is the acutal weight?
Thanks!


----------



## neninja (Jul 11, 2010)

I've got it but it's not my sons birthday until tomorrow so it's not been used yet.

I haven't weighed it but it feels like a 10kg bike. It has high quality parts for a kids bike - 10 Speed Deore Dynasys shifters and mech with SLX cassette are much better than what you expect on a kids bike. The tyres are Speed Block 8's which normally retail for £25-30 per tyre over here.

It's really well finished and has upgrade potential - Orbea have fitted rear brake caliper mounts to upgrade to discs, cable stays to fit a front mech and the chainrings are replaceable (the bash ring is also replaceable to upgrade to a double set up).

All in all first impressions are very good.


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

If your gonna have your son doing any serious offroading I'd consider a carbon fork such as Exotic's.

I rode a cheap aluminum fork for a few months and it beat me to pieces. Carbon absorbs alot but for that price you could probably find a 24 suspension fork or if he is tall enough get a cheap 26 inch air fork and install a v brake adapter.

eXotic FFLY Carbon BMX Fork 24 Inch, Ahead Al Steerer | eBay


----------



## neninja (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, I'll check them out. I specifically didn't want a suspension fork as they simply don't work on well kids bikes as they are generally over-sprung and just add weight.

We had one very happy boy this morning. He was out riding it by 7.30am - it's amazing how much more confidence a light weight bike gives. He was flying up hills his old heavy single geared bike had him walking up.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

neninja said:


> I've got one arriving for my son in a couple of weeks.
> 
> From what I've found out the MX24 Team weighs 9.9kg which is very light for any kids bike.
> 
> ...


Great little bike :thumbsup:. The best spec drive train comes on the Scott Scale RC & Spark RC, XT cassette & XT rear derailleur.


----------



## neninja (Jul 11, 2010)

Both the Scott RC models cost 2.5 times more than the Orbea.

The Orbea is 1lb lighter than the Scott Scale RC JR which costs £959.00 in the UK compared to £350 the MX 24 Team cost me!


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

neninja said:


> Both the Scott RC models cost 2.5 times more than the Orbea.
> 
> The Orbea is 1lb lighter than the Scott Scale RC JR which costs £959.00 in the UK compared to £350 the MX 24 Team cost me!


I'm suprised the Orbea is that heavy. If you took a Scale RC JR, replaced the heavy 1680 grams fork with a rigid fork, removed the triple chain rings, derailleur, shifter, cables, etc and went to a single chainring like the Orbea set up it would be approx. 2 - 2 1/2 lbs. lighter than the Orbea.


----------



## ANDYTQ (Dec 10, 2006)

Just ordered one of these for my daughter,no stock in uk of the white and blue one,so have to wait for one to be shipped from spain,looks to be a cracking spec for the money,she currently rides a islabike beinn 20 small but its getting a bit small for her ,she is 7 but very tall.I wanted to get another islabike but she is knagging me to get a mtb like dads,lol.I didn't bother with the xc suspension model,as i plan to do a sid conversion later which should work much better and keep the weight down .I'm sure i can improve on the spec /weight just by raiding my many boxes of mtb spares in the garage,i need a new project now i've finished playing with my bikes.Once it arrives i can get her down to afan argoeds(wales) new beginner trails and skills area to try it out.


----------



## neninja (Jul 11, 2010)

My son has been really pleased with his MX24 Team. It's certainly very light - it feels noticeably lighter than his friends Scott Scale JR. It's brought his riding on loads.

The only items I will change in the short term are the pedals. The pedals are plastic and get slippery when wet. I'll be fitting a pair of proper flats with pins and get some skate shoes for him.


----------



## ANDYTQ (Dec 10, 2006)

Somebody with one these on bike radar i think found some nice light flats on ebay for his daughters bike.On paper after weighing my daughters islabike beinn the team should be lighter,so thats a bonus , mind you her isla does have a rack, full mudguards and a side stand which add weight.


----------



## ANDYTQ (Dec 10, 2006)

Pedals from ebay were sars cnc if this helps.Probably change brakes to avid unless some light hydralic disc set up comes along at the right price,typical i had a spare set of hopes but sold them on,m4 monos might have been overkill though lol.


----------



## ANDYTQ (Dec 10, 2006)

Just bought some older sids for £24 on ebay and they are painted blue already,i might paint them white and get some newer style blue sid graphics for them, service them and make a brake conversion arch thing if i dont go discs.Should be all sorted by the time the bike arrives from spain and the build will start .


----------



## ANDYTQ (Dec 10, 2006)

Bad news first orbea dealer cant get the bike that was ordered,at first told they could definately get one,now there are none available and i have to wait untol 2013 models come out which is supposed to be soon.Sids i bought cheap the stanchions are scrap,so i have located another set.Took my daughter to a bike trail centre with her 20" islabike with some maxxis mtb tyres on it,she loved it she did sime easy trail riding before spending ages on a pump track and skills area,i had to drag her off it in the end,she was loving the mini northshore with drops,berms doubles etc with no fear at all ,so i think the investment in a new bike and tricking it up will be well worth it.


----------



## neninja (Jul 11, 2010)

Have you contacted Orbea UK direct to confirm that this is the case?

After i was told by a dealer it would be a wait of 3 months I contacted them and found them to be very helpful. I used a different dealer who were excellent and delivery was 4 weeks (Cestria Cycles in Chester Le Street).


----------



## ANDYTQ (Dec 10, 2006)

Now ordered through another dealer with help from orbea uk,according to orbea uk spec and colours the same for 2013.


----------



## ANDYTQ (Dec 10, 2006)

Bike finally arrived ,very pleased with it,but pedals and brake levers are plastic junk.Build comences now ,got some sids to go on, along with sun ringle singletrack rims and hope hubs which need to be built up along discs which are yet to be decided on and easton carbon bars and easton stem etc.


----------



## ANDYTQ (Dec 10, 2006)

Swapped seat from light but hard stock one to a wtb she ,it may be heavier but i dont want to put her off bikes for life .Swapped seatpost for a chopped thompson elite that was in the garage,seat was also thete from a experiment to get the wife riding a stumpy fsr that i built,i guess some people will never like bikes .Changed grips for peaty lock ons,fitted ali bolts to chainset plus swapped some lighter small bits around that i had in the parts bin,junked reflectors,made some light mudguards up from a old the moto style two piece i bought once.Waiting for wheels and brake caliper adaptors ,got dome avid elixor5's to go on with 160 front and 140 rear discs cheap off ebay.Will fit lighter bash guard and chainring,bottom bracket later.Build starts in a couple of weeks, after i have been on a works mtb trip to north wales ,company are paying for two vans and a mini bus plus fuel,not a bad ge bike club outing.!!


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Interesting that this is a UK model only, the US models are the typical junk with suspension forks only and even a full suspension version...


----------



## XCScott (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice little bike, I bet your little one loves it!!


----------



## paulys_tx (Jul 14, 2007)

These fantastic little bikes and their 20" brethren are now available in the U.S. They are a little pricey but look what you get for your money!!!!!!!!


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

paulys_tx said:


> These fantastic little bikes and their 20" brethren are now available in the U.S. They are a little pricey but look what you get for your money!!!!!!!!


I see they just updated the US website with the 2013 models.


----------



## paulys_tx (Jul 14, 2007)

My dealer is expecting Sept delivery and an MSRP of $599


----------



## ANDYTQ (Dec 10, 2006)

Now built up ,a few tweaks to do,shorten hoses,steerer,looks the business all colour matched,she should get to try it out this weekend.I took to my lbs today because when they built the wheels they wanted to see the finished build,they liked it a lot,weighed it with mudguards on and it was 25lb ,but theres still weight to be lost yet,cranks etc are still stock,only added 2lb so far with discs,sid fork,plus pedals i put on had to be swapped for less aggressive ones to save little legs,seat was replacedwith heavier wtb she for comfort.Pics to follow.


----------



## a63vette (Jun 23, 2006)

Any pics? Sounds nice!


----------



## KiwiRob (Mar 5, 2012)

This is one of the options I'm looking at along with the GT Zasker 24, the GT is a little more expensive but when you add in discs and front suspension they come out fairly close.


----------



## a63vette (Jun 23, 2006)

The GT is about 5 pounds heavier than the Orbea - seems for the same money as the GT you could add the XCR air fork and come in 2-3 pounds lighter.


----------



## KiwiRob (Mar 5, 2012)

How heavy is the GT, I can't find the weight on the net (I can't find the weight for the MX Team either)


----------



## a63vette (Jun 23, 2006)

If you look on the GT page 27.03 pounds, the Orbea is 9.9 kg. I have one on order here in the US, they are currently stuck being tested for lead paint (Orbea said the container got randomly pulled).


----------



## KiwiRob (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok 2kg's difference, I guess that's the fork and disc brakes.


----------



## Heinrici (Jan 26, 2013)

Hallo, 
someone already upgraded this bike?


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

neninja said:


> Both the Scott RC models cost 2.5 times more than the Orbea.
> 
> The Orbea is 1lb lighter than the Scott Scale RC JR which costs £959.00 in the UK compared to £350 the MX 24 Team cost me!


You really have to drill down into cost though. The Orbea is light, but it really has some entry spec parts, the wheels probably are not that light, it lacks a front derailleur, shifter and chainrings to get the weight that low. The Scott Scale RC JR looks like it's built to be an all-out race bike for a 7-11 year old and comes fully geared with suspension out of the box. Check out the wheels and low spoke count, for instance. I think the XT rear derailluer is a bit much and overkill for a kids bike (my SLX works fine for me) but the XT level rear cassette to take down rotational weight from the wheels is a nice touch.

I guess if you are purely looking for a light 24" bike then the Orbea is a great deal. I just know my son would ask...

"Where's the rest of the front gears?"
"Where's the suspension fork?"
"Where's the front shifter?"
"Why do I have to push my bike up hills still?"

Then again, we do have hills where a bailout/granny is critical. YMMV.


----------



## Heinrici (Jan 26, 2013)

Weight front wheel and tire is about 1.5 kg without quick releases. Tire weight is 425 g. Tomorrow I will consider some of the other components.


----------



## ANDYTQ (Dec 10, 2006)

Finally took some pics ,fork has just been swapped from a sid xc hydra-air to a dual air sl,hence i now need to shorten the steerer so slightly higher bars and stem in these pics,


----------



## ANDYTQ (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## ANDYTQ (Dec 10, 2006)




----------

